# Las Flores Canyon



## danielfr (Oct 11, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone's ridden up Las Flores Canyon (off of PCH in Malibu) before. I tried it this weekend after looking in a Thomas Bros. map without knowing anything about how steep it was. I consider myself to be a pretty good rider and I couldn't come close to finishing the climb. 

Out of curiosity, how does this compare to some of the TdF climbs?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

I couldn't finish Las Flores without stopping the first time I tried it a couple of years ago, either...but now I know what pace I can maintain and get up the thing without suffering too badly. lol...
BTW...Gibraltor Road above Santa Barbara Mission is longer and just as steep as Las Flores.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

I rode Los Flores just a few weeks ago. It is indeed steep, but I made it without stopping, although I have had to stop on other attempts. Try it sometime in the summer if you really want a challenge. It's arguable whether Los Flores Canyon, Decker, or Deer Creek is the hardest climb out there. (Tuna Canyon doesn't count because it's one way, down.) 

Don't know how it compares to TDF climbs, but LF isn't really that long of a climb, despite what it feels like.


----------



## bundokbiker (Aug 6, 2005)

*f**ing steep!*

I couldn't finish it the first time. I should try again.


----------



## amygdala (Dec 28, 2005)

Flores to Saddle Peak is under 6 miles with an average grade of about 8.2%. Pretty steep. For good fun, park at saddle peak and do them all back to back, using car as aid station: Fernwood, Tuna, Las Flores, Piuma, Stunt. Lots of people, including me, go up and down Tuna, even though it is one way. Just be careful. And be careful going down Flores--there's a nasty turn near the top that lots of people ALMOST crash on and the some (me included) actually DO crash on.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

amygdala said:


> For good fun, park at saddle peak and do them all back to back, using car as aid station: Fernwood, Tuna, Las Flores, Piuma, Stunt.


Great suggestion! Been wondering about how to get better on some of the local hills. That'd do it.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

If I climb Las Flores from PCH, what's the safest way back down to PCH?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

If you want to get right back down onto PCH, the easiest route would be to turn right at the top of Las Flores onto Rambla Pacifica, go a very short distance and turn right onto Schueren Road up to Saddle Peak Road, then right on Saddle Peak over to Tuna Canyon and fly back down to PCH. 
A longer route would be to climb Las Flores...right on Rambla Pacifica, then either continue up Rambla Pacifica which turns into Piuma Road and go down Piuma and turn right on Cold Canyon Road at the bottom and over to Mulholland. Or go up Scheuren from Rambla Pacifica to Stunt Road and blast down Stunt onto Mulholland. Once on Mulholland head west up the climb after the Rock Store, then left on Kanan Road, stay on Kanan for a short bit, then turn left and descend Latigo Canyon Road back to PCH. But the run south down PCH back to Las Flores aint the greatest ride around...lot's of traffic east of Malibu Pier, but only for a mile or two at most.


----------



## amygdala (Dec 28, 2005)

Speedy said:


> If I climb Las Flores from PCH, what's the safest way back down to PCH?



Flores is safe, you just have to watch out for a couple sharp and unexpected turns. once you know its there its not much of a problem--you just need to remember its coming because it can be deceiving.

if you go up to saddle peak you can descend Tuna, but that is even sketchier than Flores. You can also take Fernwood to Topanga, but again, with all the impatient cars flying down Topanga, I'd still say Flores is your best bet. Just go slow around the turns the first time down and i'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, those look like all good choices. I’ll give them a try.

:thumbsup:


----------

